# Neighbourhoods of Vancouver



## mattrsmith (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,
I am considering a move to Vancouver with my employer this summer and one of the things I have been weighing up is rental prices. I am a 30 yr old guy who is single and no ties.....i was hoping somebody may be able to help me out re neighbourhoods that i might want to consider living in? Clearly there needs to be enough to keep me entertained but I am by no means looking for west end high rise type living..... somewhere between the middle and the top of the price range with plenty going on would be about right. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Commercial Drive area may be a good choice. I would say Kitsilano or Yaletown, but those are more pricey.


----------



## markthevalla (Jun 23, 2009)

mattrsmith said:


> Hi,
> I am considering a move to Vancouver with my employer this summer and one of the things I have been weighing up is rental prices. I am a 30 yr old guy who is single and no ties.....i was hoping somebody may be able to help me out re neighbourhoods that i might want to consider living in? Clearly there needs to be enough to keep me entertained but I am by no means looking for west end high rise type living..... somewhere between the middle and the top of the price range with plenty going on would be about right. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Hi Matt,
It depends on what you're willing to pay, I guess.
A good site that is used a lot here is Craigslist.ca it will give you a good understanding of rental prices.
if you want nightlife, then downtown Vancouver areas like yaletown, west side...very pricey could be over $2000/month for 1 bed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ignore the above, it's spam


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Ignore the above, it's spam


gone


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

There is also Kijiji, or my personal favourite- padmapper


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

mattrsmith said:


> Hi,
> I am considering a move to Vancouver with my employer this summer and one of the things I have been weighing up is rental prices. I am a 30 yr old guy who is single and no ties.....i was hoping somebody may be able to help me out re neighbourhoods that i might want to consider living in? Clearly there needs to be enough to keep me entertained but I am by no means looking for west end high rise type living..... somewhere between the middle and the top of the price range with plenty going on would be about right. Any ideas?
> Thanks



I do not know which are help you. But i have search google and found many site. Such as Kijiji, Craigslist, Navut, Padmapper etc. 

You can find it here for living place in Vancouver>

Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites

Find The Best Vancouver Neighborhood For You

Apartments for Rent - PadMapper Apartment Search for Oodle, Rent.com, Kijiji, and Craigslist Apartments

craigslist > sites

I hope you will find your own choice that you want. With your own affordable price..

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread is a year old people, I am sure the OP has moved on.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> This thread is a year old people, I am sure the OP has moved on.


Yes. you are right. This OP is already moved..


----------

